# my dear smudge



## cassie (May 18, 2008)

sadly we lost our cat smudge he was only young but he did leave 5 kittens behind which one of them is like him in looks so a small comfort but has only being a day so still very upset we are going to put a rose bush in the garden with a plague so we can think of him what makes it even harder i found him in next doors garden i knew he was trying to come home and he was alone


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know this is very painful for you. God bless. Smudge is purring for the angels now.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. *Hugs*


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

((hugs and prayers for you))


----------

